# Is there room for three in a clam yukon



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

*Eskimo Quickflip or Fish Trap Pro*​
Eskimo Quickflip622.22%fish trap pro2177.78%


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Change of direction on my question. I realize the yukon is made to be a two person house, but does it have room for three people on occasion?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I wouldn't think twice about this. Fish trap all the way.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

what about the clam fish trap guide? Do you guys think the quality of the guide is as good as fish trap pro?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

guide is great...but if it was me, and I do have one, I would buy the Yukon or Voyager and be done with the searching. Buy it once and don't worry about it again.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Neither!!!!!!!!!!! I have the 300 Pro Eskimo and have fished out of the Trap. Both are inferior to the Otter house of the same size. From the cover to the pole system and sled as well as the hitch if you plan on towing it.

Because I am cheap I will continue to use the Eskimo until it needs replacing, but the next unit will be an Otter.

If you are locked in on one or the other, then buy the Eskimo and bank the money you save to buy an Otter in 4-5 years!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the quick flip III.....and love it. More room than I can imagine. I also like the bench seating instead of the buckets. That way if I am fishing by myself I can fish in the center of the shack instead of off on one seat. I know it is a little thing but it is something to consider.

With the quick flip three I have fished three men (smallest one was me....235 lbs and 5'10"). We had each fished out of two 10" holes. It was cozy but it worked.

This pick shows three of us fishing....well I was taking the picture.









This is the inside.....kind of....(Ot was a guy who bailed on the trip so we had to fish three.)


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Do you fish alone?

I fished with my buddy a few times in his guide and I hated it! It is way too small for two people. Also I will never own a fish house I can not stand up in!

I have a 2 person otter wilderness series house that was cheaper than the big clam houses. I have been very happy with this house for the price.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Given only those 2 choices the Clam.

Given a third candidate, I would say the Frabill Trekker Deluxe.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

is there room for three in a clam yukon?


----------



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

I say it would be an aweful tight squeeze with 3. You would be much beter served to get the Voyager if you want to squeeze in 3 persons.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I own a yukon and it would be very tight with three people fishing and no room for a heater. If you think you will be fishing three quite often go with the voyager. I have owned mine going on 4 years and still nothing wrong. Do it right and buy a clam!!! IMO


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

A fish trap pro is small, but ok for one person. I had one for about 2 years. I really like the new otter i have. I like the bench seat over the bucket. sat in a quickflip II i loved it.

The fish trap pro fit in my blazer perfectly and the quickflip didnt

if you have the room i would go with a quickflip 2 for the extra room[/i]


----------

